
Does this website efficiently explains it's purpose? - xameeramir
Does this website http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nordible.com  efficiently explains it&#x27;s purpose?<p>I wish to understand whether it is good to be seen as a REPUTED company&#x27;s official website?
======
Rekaiden
This is parody, right?

~~~
xameeramir
No, I wish to understand this. They're my clients actually

